# Rheem 9 yr old 3 ton heat pump not heating - Fixed



## bspratt22 (20 d ago)

a little background: 3 weeks ago it was hot here and we lost a/c however the blower fan would not turn off. Had 2 a/c guys tell me the blower motor (x13) was bad and quoted over $900. I replaced it for $300 however the compressor still would not start. Thankfully I had also purchased the blower controller board off ebay prior and had a spare Sensi smart wifi thermostat in the garage. The 3rd a/c guy got it working by replacing the controller board, thermostat AND said one of the wires was incorrect (I was not here and did not see which one). Was happy to have a/c again. Now 3 weeks later we get some cold weather and I notice the heat pump never turns on but the house is comfortable because the blower and heat strips are doing their job. Thankful to have heat however those strips only make Duke energy happy. Today I dug in a little further and found: (hard freeze last night and tonight the high 43 for both days) the Sensi thermostat app was configured for outdoor = A/C and not H/P. After correcting this the inside "cooling" setting was set to gas which I changed to electric. This then caused the heat pump to start. However, the air coming out felt cold and the temp was dropping inside. Wish I had taken the temp but did not find my temp pointer gun until later. Here is the wiring behind the thermostat: RH, O/B, Y,G,C and W2* on r hand side small block. Just for fun I reinstalled the thermostat and the app told me the W2 wire needed to be in the W/E position on the left side block. I moved it. After turning heat pump back on the air felt warmer (measured at 70-71) 43 outside but strangely did not seem to warm the home (inside temp 65); perhaps I did not wait long enough; the temp dropped a degree or 2 and after 15 min I turned off and went back to Aux heat temporarily. Other app settings were "indoor stages" were set to 2; I changed to 1. The "outdoor stage" was and 1 and still is. Before calling out the A/C tech again does anyone have thoughts? The A/C worked great when it was hot outside, what should the inside temp be coming out of registers when outside temp is 43? Could the wiring and/or config still be incorrect here? Thanks in advance for any ideas - Bill


----------



## bspratt22 (20 d ago)

bspratt22 said:


> a little background: 3 weeks ago it was hot here and we lost a/c however the blower fan would not turn off. Had 2 a/c guys tell me the blower motor (x13) was bad and quoted over $900. I replaced it for $300 however the compressor still would not start. Thankfully I had also purchased the blower controller board off ebay prior and had a spare Sensi smart wifi thermostat in the garage. The 3rd a/c guy got it working by replacing the controller board, thermostat AND said one of the wires was incorrect (I was not here and did not see which one). Was happy to have a/c again. Now 3 weeks later we get some cold weather and I notice the heat pump never turns on but the house is comfortable because the blower and heat strips are doing their job. Thankful to have heat however those strips only make Duke energy happy. Today I dug in a little further and found: (hard freeze last night and tonight the high 43 for both days) the Sensi thermostat app was configured for outdoor = A/C and not H/P. After correcting this the inside "cooling" setting was set to gas which I changed to electric. This then caused the heat pump to start. However, the air coming out felt cold and the temp was dropping inside. Wish I had taken the temp but did not find my temp pointer gun until later. Here is the wiring behind the thermostat: RH, O/B, Y,G,C and W2* on r hand side small block. Just for fun I reinstalled the thermostat and the app told me the W2 wire needed to be in the W/E position on the left side block. I moved it. After turning heat pump back on the air felt warmer (measured at 70-71) 43 outside but strangely did not seem to warm the home (inside temp 65); perhaps I did not wait long enough; the temp dropped a degree or 2 and after 15 min I turned off and went back to Aux heat temporarily. Other app settings were "indoor stages" were set to 2; I changed to 1. The "outdoor stage" was and 1 and still is. Before calling out the A/C tech again does anyone have thoughts? The A/C worked great when it was hot outside, what should the inside temp be coming out of registers when outside temp is 43? Could the wiring and/or config still be incorrect here? Thanks in advance for any ideas - Bill


I know this post was long and sort of rambling - Now included is the wiring positions to the Sensi; so I moved the wire from r-hand side small block W2* to left side W/E and the air seemed to be not cold nor hot. Before on the W2* side the air was cold when the heat pump was on. Does anyone know if this is right or wrong or if it even should make a difference? Thanks - Bill


----------



## bspratt22 (20 d ago)

FIXED - it was working exactly in reverse; when the heat was on it was blowing cold and vice/versa. In the thermostat you can change the reversing valve setting with the "b" and "o". In my case I changed the "o" to a "b" and problem solved! Hopefully this helps someone else. ST-55 Sensi smart wifi thermostat


----------

